# The rifle cam mount



## GRIFF (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone ever use this mount.  Mounts to rifle, shotgun, crossbow & bows.
theriflecam.com
Let me know if you have used one & if you liked it.
Thanks
GRIFF


----------



## jsmis (Oct 19, 2009)

*rifle cam*

i mounted on top of my truck works great at night


----------

